# Circlepix.com, good or bad?



## iKokomo (May 30, 2014)

I applied at a company called circlepix.com and they are hiring in my area. They got back to me and explained to me what I needed to do. 
Basically I do meet all of their requirements for a camera and lens and flash, but I see that they have a 150 dollar training and equipment fee. 

I was wondering what you guys thought about this place as a job?

Thanks!


----------



## BGeise (May 30, 2014)

They should be paying you not the other way around. Sounds sketchy


----------



## Overread (May 30, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/groups/photographyforrealestate/discuss/72157624343056846/

Has anyone heard of CirclePix? - Canon Digital Photography Forums

Anyone ever heard of CirclePix?: Open Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Some are a bit old but interesting discussions. From what it sounds like though its legitimate BUT also very low pay with an up-front investment from you into them. Following that it seems that you have to market and find your own work in your area, the only bonus being you can introduce yourself as working for them (ergo part of a brand). Chances are if you're actually good at photography you could set yourself up a real-estate website - put some great shots on there and do the legwork yourself getting local jobs and keep a lions share of the job payment and earn a more decent wage.


----------



## iKokomo (May 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Appreciate the help! Ok next question (I am not too big of a business person). 

How do I market myself to these relators directly without using a huge non-personal company? 

Thanks a lot!


----------

